# Smoked Tilapia



## ndwildbill (Sep 20, 2015)

Local store had Tilapia on sale this week, so I decided to try Bear's step by step for smoking fish. 













IMAG0813.jpg



__ ndwildbill
__ Sep 20, 2015





As you can see, they turned out looking really good... And they taste as good as they look! 
Thanks Bear. Love the brine recipe.  Sorry about not having more pictures, forgot about that until the fish was done. 
Any problems with sealing then freezing smoked fish?


----------



## noboundaries (Sep 22, 2015)

DANG those look tasty!  Nice job!


----------



## ndwildbill (Sep 22, 2015)

Noboundaries said:


> DANG those look tasty!  Nice job!:drool:


Thanks Mr Noboundaries! They taste just about as good as they look. :grilling_smilie::grilling_smilie:


----------



## wayne p (Nov 8, 2015)

*Good morning Ndwildbill.  Been going through the fourm looking for sugustions on smoking Tilapia.  As I have been smoking fish & meat for many years but never Tilapia thought maybe there were different things I shoud do to prep the fish for smoking.  I have some filetes (spelling) and some with the skin and head on. Any suguestions on either.?    *


----------



## wayne p (Nov 10, 2015)

What is Bear's prep?


----------



## krooz (Nov 10, 2015)

Do a search on "Bear's Step by Step Index"....


----------

